# Help Filming in NAC Champs 2022



## SoupTimmy (Jul 2, 2022)

Hello everyone!

If you are going to be in North America Championships (NAC 2022) 
And is interested in help filming /videoing let me know  
(Of course, when you are free) 

Here is my channel 
https://www.youtube.com/c/souptimmy

Thank you


----------

